# Baby Eagle laser sight?



## Jamie (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I know little about guns, but my friend has a baby desert eagle and I'd like to get him a laser sight for it. How do I know what mounts are compatible?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## Speadymeady (Dec 18, 2009)

I know armalasers fit the Jericho rail. Also check out zahal.org they have a lot of Jericho accessories.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 25, 2009)

I really appreciate your help. So the baby eagle has a Jericho rail?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas

Jamie, not all guns will take a laser, and not all shooters like lasers. (I really do like them) :smt023

if it's not a surprise (maybe even if it is a surprise) you might want to let your friend help decide with you what you are going to give him.


Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## Speadymeady (Dec 18, 2009)

The baby desert eagle and the Jericho are the same gun. If it has a rail on it already it's a newer model and will take most standard picatany rail lasers. If it doesn't have a rail zahal makes a rail that will bolt onto the trigger gaurd for the Jericho/baby eagle.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah, ok, thanks again. It's a late Christmas present, so I'd like to avoid telling him if possible. I suppose I'll take a look at it and see if it has something that it looks like a sight would slide onto. He bought it slightly used, so I don't know if it's a newer model or not.

Jamie


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

try to sneak a picture of it and post it on here


----------



## Speadymeady (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a baby eagle with a rail









Here is one without a rail


----------



## ipapawheelie (Oct 24, 2011)

i've got a baby eagle .45 w/o the rail. anybody know where to get a laser grip or rear sight for it? don't want to buy new holsters. thanks, ipapawheelie


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ipapawheelie said:


> i've got a baby eagle .45 w/o the rail. anybody know where to get a laser grip or rear sight for it? don't want to buy new holsters. thanks, ipapawheelie


short answer.... NO.... the baby eagle isnt a cz clone, its based on the tz75 which is close but not an exact clone either so the cz grips are probably not going to fit correctly without modification.

they DO make a clamp on rail for the baby eagle, it clamps to the trigger guard and fits snug to the underside of the frame......

looks like a new holster if you want laser


----------

